# Had an interesting oops the other night.



## Codeman (Aug 27, 2010)

So my boat has been collecting junk in my shop since Memorial Day, yeah, yeah I know. I finally took it out the other night to run some gas through it and fish for a little bit. The sun was setting and we were done fishing, so we took off on a little ride. Headed back to the ramp and the motor seems to lay over, so I backed off the throttle and stabbed it again thinking it was trash in the carbs, wrong. As soon as I gassed it again she locked up tight. Of course I thought the worst had happened and I had a piston welded to a hole. Trolled the 3 miles or so back to the ramp, in the dark, and finally got loaded up. Checked the pump just to make sure I didn't suck something in there to lock it up. To my surprise the nut was gone off the impeller. The shims and cotter key were there but no nut. That allowed the screw to auger itself right into my brand new liner. Anyway so I broke out the file cleaned everything back up as well as I could and put it back together. I'll see how it does this weekend. Finally getting nice enough to fish again.


----------



## Codeman (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh yeah the 2 of us caught 2 small crappie, a catfish, and a sunset. :mrgreen:


----------



## turne032 (Aug 27, 2010)

ooouuuucccchhhh!!!!!


Knock on wood, I have never had that problem, but i have saw it a couple of times. most of the time it sheers the key, but I am a firm believer of putting locktight on all threaded bolts on a boat motor. the vibration loosens everything up.

hope you get to use it more before the cold weather sets in.

dustin


----------



## Codeman (Aug 27, 2010)

Well I am notorious for over tightening things. Given that the nut is brass/bronze, I'm sure I probably cracked it. LOL Oh well my plan is to replace all of it next spring anyway. Just hate that I will have to buy another liner now. And yes I'll use the crap out of it now that the weather is cooling off. Needing to get some fishing done.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 31, 2010)

I had something similar happen. I didn't lose a nut (did I just say that?) but my bearings did shoot craps. Locked the impeller up instantly. I too thought I welded a rod until I got home and could manually turn the flywheel. Had the lower end rebuilt and back up and running good as new.

Glad it wasn't a rod.


----------

